# columbia's 10inch fat boy box



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

I have been using tt boxes for decades, and just got a new 10 inch fat boy box, I ran some seams wide open and it ran like my tt was on #3..When I put it on #1 it was too tight and I saw the tape..Can anyone offer via a video how I can adjust the box..I turned the top screws back a few turns, and tried to bend the top blade holder to no avail..thanks


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

spacklinfool said:


> I have been using tt boxes for decades, and just got a new 10 inch fat boy box, I ran some seams wide open and it ran like my tt was on #3..When I put it on #1 it was too tight and I saw the tape..Can anyone offer via a video how I can adjust the box..I turned the top screws back a few turns, and tried to bend the top blade holder to no avail..thanks


My fat boy 10" box tends to leave a little more mud per setting than my Tape Tech boxes. Either way, regardless of the manufacturer, it depends on how much or how little you have pre crowned the blades prior to installation.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Just keep working the brass holder by hand...its new


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Just keep working the brass holder by hand...its new


The blades tend to be stiffer than the crown bar. So if you have a negative crown in the blade, no amount of softening the crown bar will fix that. If the blade has about a 1/16" positive crown to it, more mud will be left. If more mud is what you want from the box. As blades wear out they also tend to leave les mud. The wearing of the blade edges also imparts a negative crown to the blade.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Hold the box on both sides and apply pressure to the blade on a 2'X4' moving side to side. Or store it with a clamp on the blade with some pressure to get more crown. I switched over to a 10" Fat Boy about a year ago and I love it. I only use the standard 10" for small basements etc now:thumbsup:


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> The blades tend to be stiffer than the crown bar. So if you have a negative crown in the blade, no amount of softening the crown bar will fix that. If the blade has about a 1/16" positive crown to it, more mud will be left. If more mud is what you want from the box. As blades wear out they also tend to leave les mud. The wearing of the blade edges also imparts a negative crown to the blade.


True..I always push with hand the brass holder with blade till i get the disired mud crown w/ a new box. If there is a negative crown in the blade...I would just flip it, or toss in trash


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Cletus said:


> True..I always push with hand the brass holder with blade till i get the disired mud crown w/ a new box. If there is a negative crown in the blade...I would just flip it, or toss in trash


I crown the blade as I see fit (very slight) before installing them. It would be wasteful to throw away a $5 blade for almost no reason.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

One of my guys ask me why I ride with AC on and window down? I told him "thats just what i do"...I do what i like


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Cletus said:


> One of my guys ask me why I ride with AC on and window down? I told him "thats just what i do"...I do what i like


Good enough. But if you have a bunch of brand new blades that you don't want, don't throw them away. I'll take them.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

endo_alley_revisited said:


> Good enough. But if you have a bunch of brand new blades that you don't want, don't throw them away. I'll take them.


Kind of funny you say that! 5yrs or so ago...I ordered a used box off eBay 100.00. When I got it...it came with over 200 new blades for 10 and 12 not stated in the sale! Got lucky. I also once purchased a 7" corner box that had a new 3.5 angle head..few lucky times on eBay


----------

